# Favorite Walther



## Blade (Feb 23, 2012)

Some years back a friend of mine had a Walther P38 which I had a chance to shoot a few times. I fell in love with the gun. I liked the way it felt and the way it shot. That and it's just a cool looking gun. Not much else like it. Well, as much as I'd like to own a war time P38, the ones I've come across that are in good condition are too pricey for my budget. So I decided a while back I'd settle for a P1. Well, I've been looking for the right gun at the right price, and I finally found it.

I came across this gun on GunBroker, being sold by a pawn shop. After checking the gun out thoroughly to make sure what I was getting, I jumped on it. This gun is as close to "like new" as you can get in a used gun. Especially a used military gun. It is spotless. Not a mark on it anywhere. No rust. Nothing. There are just a few high spots that show a trace of what appears to be holster wear. But very little of that.

After I got it, I disassembled it and found it was as nice inside as out. Very little wear on the slide/barrel rails. The action is smooth, and lockup is very tight. It has a long, heavy double action trigger, typical of the P38/P1's. But the single action trigger is a crisp 4 1/2 lbs, with almost no creep. The bore was clean and bright, with very sharp rifling.

I was also pleased to note this was a later model P1, with the reinforcing hex cross bolt in the frame and the beefed up "fat" slide. Oh, and it has all matching serial numbers. Plus the military "bullseye" acceptance stamps and the "Bw" stamp showing it was issued to the Bundeswehr.

The first trip to the range saw it eat up 100 rds of Federal 115gr 9mm FMJ without a complaint. Function was flawless and it was very accurate. It quickly became obvious that this gun is more accurate than my meager skills are capable of. The attached target is the first one I shot with it. 10 rounds, standing, shooting offhand, at 7 yards. It'll do.

Needless to say, this gun has shot to the top of my favorite list. My biggest challenge is going to be resisting the urge to just shoot the hell out of it, and wear it out, which I do NOT want to do.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

fantastic purchase..... enjoy it


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

It's a P-1 it is made to be shot so shoot it. I got my first P-1 so i didn't have to shoot one of my mil issue a lot (as you said they are rather pricy) liked the post war P-1 so much, it was a military upper with the alloy lower, I got a latter made police issue one also. They shoot well and are shot often.


----------



## BearTaylor (Jan 27, 2012)

I do like those Walthers and own a stainless PPK/S and a PPS40. I sure wouldn't mind throwing a P38 or P1 in with them.


----------



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

That has a really sweet finish. The P1 I just purchased from Bud's(surplus) has the rough finish.
My favorite is my P5. I purshased it in 1984.


----------



## cuddlbug00 (Mar 7, 2012)

My absolute favorite guns to shoot period are the PK380 and p22. We have the matching serial number set. If the pk380 wasnt too big I would carry it instead of my Taurus.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Your pictures are really very well done. Congrats. I like the finish on that one.

My favorite is my P5C that I had wanted for years. Finally found one and scooped it up.


----------



## Seanile (Mar 11, 2012)

I bought my P1 30 years ago. Still the best feel of any gun I have ever owned. Never had a hangup or missfire. 
Wouldn't think of getting rid of it and I have shot it sparingly because i don't consider it a "utility" gun. I have others that I shoot at the range.


----------



## James_Dean (Sep 28, 2012)

Just picked up a P-38 from 1944. LOVE the feel and the way it shoots. Its my favorite too. Looking or another as we speak. Don't want to shoot the P38 too much as its already 68 years old.


----------



## Seanile (Mar 11, 2012)

I love my P1 and I have had it for over 30 years. I also have a PPK and a PK380 that are also great but overall I think the P1 is best. Take care of it, it will take care of you.


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a hard time deciding between my P99c and my PPS. Both great shooters!


----------



## Pat Az (May 14, 2008)

Only own a PPS but I've never had a problem with it and it shoots well.


----------



## xring3 (Jan 1, 2013)

I also had at one time a P1....I sold it as I did not like the alloy frame and the upper portion felt "loose".....I do have 2 P38's an AC and a BYF...all steel and tight fitting....I like those.......favorite, however, is my Luger...just MHO.


----------



## Yosh (Sep 4, 2013)

P99


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The PPK/S, hands down.


----------



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

The P-38 is the Grandfather of all modern double action military style handguns. Everyone owes Walther for being the first. As for fav's, PPK & PP Zella-Mehlis (pre WWII).


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

*Tough call to make*



















Agree with MLB, Blade's pics are very well done, really shows off the goods, but so did MLB, nice work...


----------

